# East central Florida camping



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Was able to score longpoint!!!!


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

how was Longpoint? I haven't been there in years. Was thinking about camping there.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

We aren't headed down to late march. We go every year and it's awesome, nothing has really changed.. We could only get a landlocked site, however we will probably go camping on the spoils..


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Very interested in your recent/upcoming experience at Long Point. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks... We are headed out there Friday morning.. So far the experience has been amazing!!! Kudos to Sam the park ranger!!! We couldn't score a waterfront site when we booked 2 months ago, they had informed me that I would need to call back to see if one opened up a they do not make calls back to move sites around and they would swap my site if one happened to open when I called...I called 2-3 times a week, then emailed. I randomly received a call from Sam yesterday morning informing me that she knew I really wanted the site on the water for the boats and she was able to get us a site... We are pretty amped and owe Sam!!!! We have been going to this place for about 8 yrs now and it never dissappoints... It's the service that will make me keep going back!!! The part that I appreciate most is that it is a county run park... They don't get the funding like a state park and sometimes the service levels in county parks depends upon the ranger... However this place has always been amazing!!!


----------

